# Official 'Post pictures of your V-cube thread'!



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

Thought this would be a good idea!

So once your cubes arrive, if you could pick up your camera and snap a few shots, just post them here 

7x7x7 on the way, probably gonna order a 6x6x6 and a 5x5x5 within next week.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2008)

I will be taking a video of mine getting here


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I will be taking a video of mine getting here



Awesome! cant wait too see


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 29, 2008)

TheCuber said:


> Thought this would be a good idea!
> 
> So once your cubes arrive, if you could pick up your camera and snap a few shots, just post them here
> 
> 7x7x7 on the way, probably gonna order a 6x6x6 and a 5x5x5 within next week.



That's only taunting the people who haven't received theirs yet.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

EDIT: My cubes-


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a REALLY good idea! i cant wait!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 29, 2008)

You asked for it


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> You asked for it



Nice pic. I have the same T-shirt


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 29, 2008)

poah nice... I like the green and the blue face so much. I just can't wait for mine to come..


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 29, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> You asked for it



Unsurprisingly, I find this more taunting than simply posting a picture of the amount of money spent on those cubes.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 29, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> You asked for it



Whow, Lars sure looks happy in that picture. But who wouldn't with 224 euros worth of new cubes (2 of each). I just found out that such an order would have costed me $439.23 dollars!

Now you must post some vids of you speedsolving them - at least the 7x7.


-Doug


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2008)

That's Lars' account, but sure doesn't look like him


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 29, 2008)

I have disassembled the 7x7 today, and I've taken some pictures:

http://www.darubik.com/?p=191

And yerstarday I did the same with 6x6:

http://www.darubik.com/?p=190

Enjoy!


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 29, 2008)

incredible! Anyway thank you for showing this. If my cubes arrive dissasambled, I know how to put them together.. if I saw all the pieces lying around I don't know what will happen to me *g*


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that's weird, I've always imagined Lars to have long hair because of this: http://www.cubezone.be/images/pasfoto.jpg How long ago was that?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 29, 2008)

On that particular picture I was 17 years old, but I looked like that for many years. Here I am at the WC in Budapest last year (also playing with a V-Cube )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnoort/1524741434/

As you can see, there's the odd grey hair popping up . In April I shaved it all off.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

He cut his hair around Madrid I think. I think it had to do with something about his 3x3 performances in competition 


Edit: Madrid was in April


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 29, 2008)

There's a similar thread at Twistypuzzles.com: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10175.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> On that particular picture I was 17 years old, but I looked like that for many years. Here I am at the WC in Budapest last year (also playing with a V-Cube )
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnoort/1524741434/
> 
> As you can see, there's the odd grey hair popping up . In April I shaved it all off.



i found a gray hair the other day


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 29, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i found a gray hair the other day



Yeah, I know quite a lot of people in their twenties who're starting to get grey hair. Sign of wisdom, right


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 29, 2008)

I got more hair than Lars had before (and a lot of grey ones) 25+ years of heavy metal 

Well, Clancy is still in the hair as far as I know so I'm not alone in the cubing community, but I miss Rastarubik's hair and now also Lars'.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

Clancy also has the Hagrid Beard to go along with it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 29, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i found a gray hair the other day
> ...



well let's hope so. i don't want gray hair *just* yet  i shall continue to play the wisdom card!


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 30, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I got more hair than Lars had before (and a lot of grey ones) 25+ years of heavy metal
> 
> Well, Clancy is still in the hair as far as I know so I'm not alone in the cubing community, but I miss Rastarubik's hair and now also Lars'.



hahaha you really? You should have told me that when I cut them down! I could have sent you a bunch of them hehehe.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

rastarubik said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I got more hair than Lars had before (and a lot of grey ones) 25+ years of heavy metal
> ...



if you are referring to cutting dreads off... i cut somebody else's off the other day and it was really quite unpleasant.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i found a gray hair the other day
> ...



Oh I want grey hair now! Lucky for some. (although, I'm not in my twenties... _yet_)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



HAH! it's not lucky, it freaks me out every time i find one! i don't want to get old  actually i found a really odd one like last year that was half black half gray, like 4 inches down it was gray to the tip :confused:


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol. It'd be cool, but if I got grey I guess I'd have to cut my hair, which would suck


----------



## Lofty (Jun 30, 2008)

Well we got off topic quickly...
Whats it like to have such a drastic change in hair length Lars? I have hair not quite that long but still very long and have been thinking of cutting it off.
I'm 19 and have had white hairs since I was like 17... only like 5 though so it is not bad.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 30, 2008)

Although I don't have any pictures, I've made a few vids, solving the 6x6 and 7x7.

6x6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-SOzCbqfEA

7x7 Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRKj3UgsoAM
7x7 Part 2 (Yes, I'm slow =P): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJwqVbuqBvM


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice Jacco, on topic 



rastarubik said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I got more hair than Lars had before (and a lot of grey ones) 25+ years of heavy metal
> ...



Not that I want your hair, I just loved your style back then. You look more... eh, normal nowdays


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 30, 2008)

Those vids Jacco posted makes me really want a 7x7x7!!


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

TheCuber said:


> Those vids Jacco posted makes me really want a 7x7x7!!



Yeah, me too! I heard Dan say the 6x6 is terrible, so I really want the 7x7. I'm currently still trying to come up with $112.


----------



## rxdeath (Jun 30, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...




i think the wisdom thing is just something people with grey hair say . i have scores of grey hairs, they are evil and invasive. maybe i too will one day just shave it all off, but its not today


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

rxdeath said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > jazzthief81 said:
> ...



i shall never shave mine off, for i am a girl... and it would look odd!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

This topic changed from "pictures of V cubes" (just 1 so far) to Lars long hair to grey hair. How far off topic can we get?

But about the grey hair: Always remember that imperfection gives character. Some famous models are partly famous because of their imperfections.

My grey chest hairs have given me a lot of nice times.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> This topic changed from "pictures of V cubes" (just 1 so far) to Lars long hair to grey hair. How far off topic can we get?
> 
> But about the grey hair: Always remember that imperfection gives character. Some famous models are partly famous because of their imperfections.
> 
> My grey chest hairs have given me a lot of nice times.



Oh man, I'm even more jealous of you Mr. van Galen, you must be insanely wise! Like hermit living in the mountains kind of wise!


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > This topic changed from "pictures of V cubes" (just 1 so far) to Lars long hair to grey hair. How far off topic can we get?
> ...



Lol, I'm jealous Arnaud.


----------



## alexc (Jun 30, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> You asked for it



Could I have one of those 7x7's?


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

alexc said:


> TheCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Those vids Jacco posted makes me really want a 7x7x7!!
> ...



I wonder why they suck.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2008)

Back on track!


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

TheCuber said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > TheCuber said:
> ...



It's something with the 6x6 mechanism that if you don't align the faces properly, pieces catch each other and it POPs.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's another one:






Lessons learned: never try to do anything to your hair in the morning when you still feel a bit drowzy because it's bound to go wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

I sense inverse growth


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very short


----------



## tim (Jul 4, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one:
> ...



too short!


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 5, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i found a gray hair the other day
> ...



My mom went grey when she was 18. I'm 17 now so god help me!


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 5, 2008)

Who said grey hair was a bad thing?

I was at the mall the other day and I saw this guy, he was probably about 25 years old, and he had long grey hair, it looked really awesome, haha.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's not Lars...


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2008)

I received mine today, 1 6x6, and 2 7x7's, one of which will be given away in the 7x7 raffle:


----------



## alexc (Jul 9, 2008)

Woah, pjk, your cube came in pretty dented boxes! Any damage to the actual cubes?


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2008)

Which one, the better or worse?

The 7x7s (PJK).


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 21, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> jazzthief81 said:
> 
> 
> > You asked for it
> ...





jazzthief81 said:


> You asked for it



Og i didnt notice it but this is Lars venderurgh and if you look on his youtube there are comments about him posting a video for an avg of 5


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy crap, what happened to his hair?


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2008)

Does nobody keep up? He was in a bet to do cross on D in competition or he lost his hair, or something like that


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Does nobody keep up? He was in a bet to do cross on D in competition or he lost his hair, or something like that



or... he bought so many v cubes he had to economise on buying shampoo  jokes


----------

